# i cant believe this stuff!!!!



## tokeup1 (Oct 2, 2012)

hello peeps..i live in kentucky..and guess what i just found out...my buddy was growing 4 gorgous white widows..they were two weeks from harvest today when around 6am this morning he gets some loud *** knocks on his door..he gets up to see who it is and bam!! DEA AND KENTUCKY STATE POLICE!! they told him they had a search warrant and so he let them in..next thing he knows he is being led out his front door in handcuffs..after being read his rights...HE NEVER TOLD A DAMN SOUL!! so..i bet your wondering..how they hell did he get caught right?....well after he spoke to his lawyer his lawyer told him that it was the electric company that called the law..as i understand it now..our electrical companies here in ky are now told to moniter the electric usage and report to athorities any SUSPICION OF ILLIGAL ACTIVITY..so now they have become a nark for the DEA AND KENTUCKY STATE POLICE....so as i tell you all this im wondering..what kind of lighting can i use now for my two plants?  i damn sure aint useing no MH OR HPS thats for damn sure


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 2, 2012)

What was his grow conditions? If he was stealing electricity could be a problem for him, if he sold to the wrong person and they got busted they could have snitched even if they didnt know about the grow they could have busted in for selling and just happened to find the grow. 

With this election year comming to an end the Obama Administration is pounding down as hard as they can right now to get more stats in for the election. If you're affiliated close with your friend I would lay low for a while as cops sometimes will watch your buddy's friends and try and get more people in his ring of friends. I would just watch the neighborhood for cars that aren't normally around and if there is anyone in them. Not tryin to scare you just to make you aware if you werent before.

This isnt related to mj busts but when my father fell and got hurt at work they tried fighting his workers comp and we took them to court. the company put spotters in out neighbor hood that would watch our house 24/7. They even went as far and followed us from Florida to West Virginia for a funeral. They sat in a car 4 houses down and watched us for 8-9months.

There are also helicopers that have IR cameras to see the heat signatures coming off of the lights so if he had a few of lights goin on in a weird pattern somewhere a light normally wouldnt be then they may have picked up on it.

I have an inground pool so the pump will suck power like crazy when it's on I've just cut back on how long I run the pump to offset my light usage when I get fully up and running. Do what you can to save energy anywhere in your home so you can allow more energy use on your set up.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 2, 2012)

All the people in Ky need to get some 1kw hids and put in their houses without anything else anywhere near the house so that after a few months of the police running around knocking down doors for nothing, and spending a lot of money doing it, the judges will quit giving warrants for it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2012)

take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2012)

I wonder how many doors they knocked on that the occupants had tanning beds and a hot tub out back.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Oct 2, 2012)

wow that sucks hope that they are not doing that here in colorado, i think it would be pretty hard to spot any irregularities in usage when they monitor so many houses and anything can affect useage


----------



## tastyness (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hushpuppy*- Great idea.  

We fought this in Richmond, BC- and won for about 6 months.  BCHydro has been ratting people out for several years now.  To make it even easier they are installing smart meters.  

One of the reasons we are trying to buy a house is to get off the grid.  And my hubby will be insulating roof to protect us from the fly-bys.  And first priority is to generate all plant related activity without the local power company.  

There are new forms of solar technology coming out all the time - and a new form of storage battery being developed by an MIT prof and some of his students that looks really, really promising.  

Check out this TED talk on it:
http://on.ted.com/Sadoway


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 3, 2012)

I call **. I highly doubt any elec company is going to call the DEA over an increase of 9 amps in daily use.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 3, 2012)

That's my thinking Hal. It seems like that would have a lot of people getting their doors knocked in for having a space heater and a hair dryer going at the same time. There are too many things that can affect the electrical usage to the level of a few thousand watts in a month. It might seem like a lot to have 2 1kw lights going along with another 500watts (max) for fans,etc. But it really isn't that much. Not to mention the fact that the power companies wouldn't want to discourage good paying customers from using what they need as long as they pay the bill every month.


----------



## Locked (Oct 3, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I call **. I highly doubt any elec company is going to call the DEA over an increase of 9 amps in daily use.




:yeahthat:

I agree with Hal...whenever we hear stories like this they always go back to the underlying point of someone stealing electric. I highly doubt they went knocking on all the doors that would fit the scenario of someone using a lil more electric at times but paying their electric bill. jmo


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 3, 2012)

Whateva. Your trippin.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm with NCH--I call bull.  There are simply way way too may legitimate reasons why electricity usage could go up.  A hot tub will take far more electricity than a small grow.  Shoot, having guests for a couple of weeks and increased laundry, dishes, and showers will increase someone's power bill as much or more than a 400W HPS.  The DEA is simply not interested in small grows.  Even if you are in KY, the cops still need probably cause to get a warrant.  There is more going on here than you are being told.  You knew your buddy was growing, others did too, or he made some other kind of stupid mistake.  Do you have any kind of idea what it would take to monitor millions and millions of customers and then have the cops running around checking out anyone with what they deemed higher electric usage.  It is just not feasible or logical.  It is the same with people worrying about the helicopters with IR.  They are pretty much targeting large grows.  Smaller closet or tent grows could be anything from an oven to a space heater to a dryer.

A HPS is going to require less watts than CFLs.


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 3, 2012)

It wouldn't make sense for an electric company to call the cops on someone using more electricity.  Wouldn't that just mean more money for them?  You would think they would like for people to use more electricity, even if it is for growing MJ.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2012)

something rotten in Denmark ...er...I mean "anywhere, usa" .....


----------



## tastyness (Oct 3, 2012)

If you would like to see the rules used by where we used to live check out this .pdf

hxxp://www.richmond.ca/__shared/assets/4_Electrical_and_Fire_CO_02250819861.pdf


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 4, 2012)

tokeup1 said:
			
		

> hello peeps..i live in kentucky..and guess what i just found out...my buddy was growing 4 gorgous white widows..they were two weeks from harvest today when around 6am this morning he gets some loud *** knocks on his door..he gets up to see who it is and bam!! DEA AND KENTUCKY STATE POLICE!! they told him they had a search warrant and so he let them in..next thing he knows he is being led out his front door in handcuffs..after being read his rights...HE NEVER TOLD A DAMN SOUL!! so..i bet your wondering..how they hell did he get caught right?....well after he spoke to his lawyer his lawyer told him that it was the electric company that called the law..as i understand it now..our electrical companies here in ky are now told to moniter the electric usage and report to athorities any SUSPICION OF ILLIGAL ACTIVITY..so now they have become a nark for the DEA AND KENTUCKY STATE POLICE....so as i tell you all this im wondering..what kind of lighting can i use now for my two plants? i damn sure aint useing no MH OR HPS thats for damn sure


 
First, I want to know, DO YOU HAVE A SMART METER??? If you do, get rid of it!!
Tons of info on this.. 2nd if you do have one, and told no one, I read a while back, they were busting house after house in Florida near a buddys  home. Small growers. Just a few plants. The story came back that the VERY SMART METERS would FLAG your home when TIMERS and corresponding USAGE, 12 on, 12 off, your FLAGGED. These meters are way too SMART and physically too dangerous for my health and home . I don't even grow indoors. Never dare grow indoors  w/SMART meter. I believe they can tell, when you get up, go to bed, open fridge door, etc., etc., the more you READ about these, the scarier it gets.


----------



## sasnak (Oct 4, 2012)

The problem where I live is that the smart meters are already installed. The power company will disconect but will also add a $10.00 per month fee to your electric bill due to the fact that someone must manually read your meter. Also in the county where I live only 200 customers have requested manual meters which in its self causes a red flag to pop up. 
BIG BRO, is closing in...............

Maybe its time to grow some vegies under artifical light just to test the system in court.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 4, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> First, I want to know, DO YOU HAVE A SMART METER??? If you do, get rid of it!!
> Tons of info on this.. 2nd if you do have one, and told no one, I read a while back, they were busting house after house in Florida near a buddys  home. Small growers. Just a few plants. The story came back that the VERY SMART METERS would FLAG your home when TIMERS and corresponding USAGE, 12 on, 12 off, your FLAGGED. These meters are way too SMART and physically too dangerous for my health and home . I don't even grow indoors. Never dare grow indoors  w/SMART meter. I believe they can tell, when you get up, go to bed, open fridge door, etc., etc., the more you READ about these, the scarier it gets.


 
Man you just saved me a TON Newbietoo! Made me sweat a little too.... here in FL I called our company and they said they disconnected it... yet when we turn our pool pump on an LED light turns red for a few mins then green again so I'm not sure what all is going on with it.

 Can I just hire an electrician to take it out physically or is the smart meter tied into the main meter box? If you wouldnt mind, PM me a link so I can read up more on these nasty things...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2012)

good god this is disgusting....why would power companies turn down legitimate customers that are using extra power...?? It just doesnt make sense unless the FEDS themselves are leaning on power compaies to install these...

you guys keep yer heads down and in the game, k?


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 4, 2012)

The Silver Bullet Special said:
			
		

> Man you just saved me a TON Newbietoo! Made me sweat a little too.... here in FL I called our company and they said they disconnected it... yet when we turn our pool pump on an LED light turns red for a few mins then green again so I'm not sure what all is going on with it.
> 
> Can I just hire an electrician to take it out physically or is the smart meter tied into the main meter box? If you wouldnt mind, PM me a link so I can read up more on these nasty things...


 
Try this link.  If it doesn't work, google "you tube smart meters" and it's the first video with white-haired man with glasses.  4.33 minutes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JNFr_j6kdI

There is little doubt these meters know EVERY elect. Move you make. The question is , would they release this info????

WHY would anyone risk this when you can eliminate or stop it from ever being installed.There is tons more info..  Goggle SMART METERS

sticky u-tube??? Many people would appreciate it,  (I M O).


----------



## KP419 (Oct 4, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I call **. I highly doubt any elec company is going to call the DEA over an increase of 9 amps in daily use.



I agree. Theres no way a judge is going to risk his job handing out warrants to raid houses that have high electric bills. It is a lawsuit waiting to happen when they raid a house and they have a lot of normal items that consume a lot of energy such as air conditioners. HPS and MH ballast do not take that much energy for someone to suspect a grow op unless you had 3 or 4 of them running. I have dealt with the law many times in my past and have been raided and doubt a warrant would be issued over a HUNCH from an electric supplier. Police, judge nor the electric company knows what appliances you use in your household or if your the type of person that leaves every light on in the house when no needed.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 4, 2012)

Theres one installed on my home, not sure how I can stop the dang thing.. or if i can get them to replace it. This has me a little worried and wondering if I should pop a solar circuit up to run a 1200W grow off the grid... I wonder if grid tie inverters would mess with the readout of these meters if you produce more electricity(from solar) than you use the power company has to send you a check.

It's not how much power I'm using that has me concerned it's the 12/12 light flipping at the exact time every day that has me wondering about these meters.


----------



## KP419 (Oct 4, 2012)

everyone watch that video that was linked on youtube its freaking crazy. I had a smart meter on a previous place i lived but the house i am in now does not have one and will not have one as long as i live here. they can take that meter and shove it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2012)

ITS NOT THE SPIKES, it overall useage that would be of suspect. And be it analog or digital, the only way they will "find" you is if you have been ratted out by someone in the know or a nosy neighbor or something along those lines.

The power companies do not have the time to monitor smart meters like that, but if they are subpoenaed by LEO then of course they have to roll over.

Again dont steal power, don't tell ANYONE about growing and make sure your odor control is dialed in and you should be golden. Oh here's one more for the ages, "Don't be greedy."

They have to suspect you of growing (with probable cause) before they can get a judge to sign-off on a warrant and if they already suspect you, smartmeter or not, they will be coming after you.

I can grow a full pound and a quarter off of one harvest under one 1kwhps(12/[email protected] to harvest), and a 400 watt MH (for bigger veg 24/7)and a 3x40watt old Boeing surplus office light (for clones and young rooted cuttings, 24/7) retroed with grolux lamps and my bill at the most comes to 200$ during the winter months. Excessive bloom lights are unneccesary if you know how to utilize what you have, that or you're just a commercial endeavor and if busted could never use the MMJ excuse.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 4, 2012)

sasnak said:
			
		

> The problem where I live is that the smart meters are already installed. The power company will disconect but will also add a $10.00 per month fee to your electric bill due to the fact that someone must manually read your meter. Also in the county where I live only 200 customers have requested manual meters which in its self causes a red flag to pop up.
> BIG BRO, is closing in...............
> 
> Maybe its time to grow some vegies under artifical light just to test the system in court.


 
many,many people are fighting SMART METERS for the health risk alone...
  good luck


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 4, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> ITS NOT THE SPIKES, it overall useage that would be of suspect. And be it analog or digital, the only way they will "find" you is if you have been ratted out by someone in the know or a nosy neighbor or something along those lines.
> 
> The power companies do not have the time to monitor smart meters like that, but if they are subpoenaed by LEO then of course they have to roll over.
> 
> ...


 
if you're using a 400w light,the smart meter (power co.) knows it.see video-READ more.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2012)

yeah but those spikes are not being monitored. Did you not read what I typed...they have to suspect you first of growing, there's no roving eye going over the details of your TOU records. It's ludicrous and not cost effective, I don't need see a video to know that...

you should edit that anyway...no livelinks here....

edit: just watched it.....again read what I typed...he said nothing that goes against what i've posted. 

And they could do the same usage monitoring with the old style of elec. meter too, they just have a guy(or woman) come out and record the hours for the power company, thusly LEO (again, if they already suspect you, you're screwed anyway)

read more...thats a good suggestion...


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 4, 2012)

They only see that something in the home is running 400W whether it's a space heater or an oven on slow roast for hours. If I'm reading right? So I feel a little bit better. I still think I may persue the solar route after a few months/year. I like my projects lol. Yeah there has to be some sort of cause for them to even look... There is 3 million people in 25 mile radius of me I doubt the power ompany will pay people to sit and see how many people are flagged (which is probably half my area and medical patients with equipment that sucks power to keep them alive).


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, I agree they may have maybe one strike on you (SUSPICION). Now can readily I D. Your light program. or maybe they just have a list forwarded of all 12/12 users. or maybe ITS JUST STUPID to allow this on your home. I M O 
they know when my sweepea uses her vibe and how long it takes her to get off..
can i say that??


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2012)

*Newbietoo,*
don't get me wrong here bud, I'm with you, the less monitoring of ppl the better, so I completely agree with you on your main point, bud.

I completely agree with you regarding the fact that our freedoms are being impinged upon.

Now if THEIR eye lands on you in the first place, that's in YOUR court, not theirs.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 4, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> *Newbietoo,*
> don't get me wrong here bud, I'm with you, the less monitoring of ppl the better, so I completely agree with you on your main point, bud.
> 
> I completely agree with you regarding the fact that our freedoms are being impinged upon.
> ...


 
cool,sorry,blood press.rises way to easy these days...thanks


----------



## gourmet (Oct 4, 2012)

Usage boosts during the day when heat and a/c are turned higher.  In fact nights many do not use their a/c unless there is a hot spell.  That automatically means there are things that are going to be going 12 to 18 hours and things that won't (on the same time schedule as my plants roughly).  Might make it hard to pinpoint on a tent or small closet grow seems to me.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 5, 2012)

imo,if you use a timer for 12/12,18/12,there is NOTHING,nothing in your residence to MATCH this.these meters can probably identify most every app. in your home.there was an article in florida papers about the connection between the many ,then recent raids and smart meters connection.wish i could find.i agree W/ 7 G Es in the point that the police would use MORE than 1 factor before obtaining a warrant.i think imo,many of us have ALREADY one strike,meaning in some way there has been a single report (rat) that we MAY be growing.this percentige may be quite high.DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE THESE METERS or not its your freedom.do i believe these meters can tell the difference between a 400W HPS and an ac unit???be silly to think otherwise imo


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 5, 2012)

What bothers me is the 1watt radio in the dang thing.... When I went to school to be certified in networking if a wireless router was amped up to 1W on it's wireless antenna then you'd be able to pick it up miles away given it was at night and not as much interference... If I could figure out the fq it uses I would just put something next to it to mess up the signal(just like a microwave messes up a phone call or your wireless internet because a microwave uses the same fq).


----------



## Classic (Oct 5, 2012)

The Silver Bullet Special said:
			
		

> ... If I could figure out the fq it uses I would just put something next to it to mess up the signal(just like a microwave messes up a phone call or your wireless internet because a microwave uses the same fq).


But then, someone from the utility shows up to inspect the meter.  Do you really want some stranger showing up asking a bunch of questions?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 5, 2012)

I have had a smart meter for 4 years, i havent touched my timers in 2-3 years, everyday same time on and off. I dont know the laws where you guys are from but having a thousand watts coming on and going off at the same time everyday does not equal probable cause. jmo


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 5, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I have had a smart meter for 4 years, i havent touched my timers in 2-3 years, everyday same time on and off. I dont know the laws where you guys are from but having a thousand watts coming on and going off at the same time everyday does not equal probable cause. jmo


 
you may not be on the hit list YET,but i would bet ALOT the power co. knows and couldn't wait to get it off MY house..J M O


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 5, 2012)

what is is they know? that somthing comes on and goes off that uses over 1000 watts? i dont see what they can do with that, it could be a million things couldnt it, power companies are as greedy as every other large company, if i pay my bill and on time, i am a good customer and thats all they care about.


----------



## sasnak (Oct 5, 2012)

Smart meters are here to stay and no matter what excuse you might use to opt out of having one you could cause undo suspicion just by making such a request. 
I don't think that the power company really cares how much electricity you are using when or for what, as long as you are paying your bill.
Probable Cause, requires the LEO's to first go to a judge for permission to look at your electrical records, much the same as a wire tap order which must be obtained prior to listening in on phone conversations. 
Tell nobody what you are doing & stay out of trouble
This is a great forum, I have learned much just by reading posts from friendly people who know what they are talking about.
Thanks and be safe....


----------



## hollywood52 (Oct 5, 2012)

I find this crazy..I've had a smart meter for 5 plus..more then 2 k..and if the police started raiding every body that had a cpl k..would be a whole lot of work for mostly probation and idk if this was adressed but ir can't see thru ur house they are looking for exaust..don't get it twisted I seen a yr ago the goverment has x ray vans I would find a link but I'm lazy. And don't Forget they about to start using drones ..a hell of a lot sneakier and cheaper then helicopters


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2012)

The electric company may be able to see wattage/amp amounts and at what time. but they sure don't know what it is used for. Could be so many things, it could even be you growing award winning Roses, no Judge is gonna sign on that.


----------



## astrobud (Oct 5, 2012)

hi friends, all points here well taken but i think if you keep your ducks(no pun pc) in order all will be well


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 5, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> The electric company may be able to see wattage/amp amounts and at what time. but they sure don't know what it is used for. Could be so many things, it could even be you growing award winning Roses, no Judge is gonna sign on that.


 
LOL that just reminded me of an episode of King of The Hill where Bobby goes into a head shop and gets grow lights for his roses :giggle:


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 5, 2012)

sasnak said:
			
		

> Smart meters are here to stay and no matter what excuse you might use to opt out of having one you could cause undo suspicion just by making such a request.
> I don't think that the power company really cares how much electricity you are using when or for what, as long as you are paying your bill.
> Probable Cause, requires the LEO's to first go to a judge for permission to look at your electrical records, much the same as a wire tap order which must be obtained prior to listening in on phone conversations.
> Tell nobody what you are doing & stay out of trouble
> ...


 
iv'e read/seen many things like the video above,stating people have been busted using these as evidence,maybe they are lying, maybe not too smart at all.i would NEVER ALLOW one on my home especially if i grew id.mho.
.although they may be here to stay,you don't have to ALLOW it.sorry if offended anyone.see video,goggle smart meters,i'm a new,not to smart, od grower.was trying to contribute to what i believe is a really bad idea.sorry again


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 5, 2012)

I converted my grow over to static electicity... i rub balloons on my head 12 on 12 off.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2012)

Me thinks somebody is a Snitch. Elec Company my Butt.:ignore: 
Besides,,if you knew,,why couldnt someone else know that yur Buddy told,, and didnt tell you, he told them?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 5, 2012)

Usually the elec company owns your meter, so if you want power you have to have one if they say so, but as i mentioned, theres nothing to worry about.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 5, 2012)

LLive llinks arent allowed here break the link and replace the (http) with (hxxp)


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 5, 2012)

*you can also just uncheck the box "automatically parse links in text" when you are in the advanced editing mode.  But you would have to manually remove the  tags form your post as well since it already parsed them.[/B]

sMACk*


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 5, 2012)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JNFr_j6kdI

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WeDtQ7sXHU

hXXp://emfsafetynetwork.org/

hXXp://www.earthcalm.com/smart-meter-radiation-risks/

hXXp://www.w4ar.com/Smart-Meters.html

hXXp://taxdollars.ocregister.com/2012/07/18/report-smart-meters-are-bad-for-your-health/159059/

hXXp://marylandsmartmeterawareness.org/recources/emf-safety-networks-compilation-of-smart-meter-fires-and-explosions/

hXXp://nosmartmeters.org/

hXXp://www.thenewamerican.com/tech/e...owing-globally

hXXp://stopsmartmeters.org/why-stop-smart-meters/

hXXp://www.smartmeterdangers.org/

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLeCTaSG2-U

hXXp://www.heraldonline.com/2012/10/...ts-oppose.html

Does this work or did I still screw up?  Thanks


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 5, 2012)

you need to remove the "" tags


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 5, 2012)

your old post is still up with all the live links...  a mod will come along eventually and clear it all up...


sMACk


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 5, 2012)

HELP - what's the url tags??


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 5, 2012)

hit the edit button on the bottom right of your post, then click go advanced, i think it says, then you will see your links start and end with the text "[URL ]...your link...[/URL ]"

delete the URL tags, i.e., "[ url][/ url]"

Also you should uncheck the "Automatically parse links in text" box under the sumbit post button.

If you make sure to uncheck that whenver you post a link, you wont have to worry about altering the link in anyway, e.g., hxxp://.

hope that helps!

sMACk


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks (not too computer literate).


----------



## tastyness (Oct 5, 2012)

You can also go back and delete the post yourself, just use the edit button (down by quote on lower right hand corner)
Might be easier and then repost and either uncheck as sMACk suggested or copy what you posted again with the hxxp:// links in place.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help.
The links turned green!
Is this ok?


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for your help.
> The links turned green!
> Is this ok?



Hey man don't sweat it...a mod will come by and fix it for you. It can be confusing, especially when there are multiple links. Only thing that will happen is most peeps won't click your links right now. Just don't want to see you stress over it. We know you are not spamming us.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 5, 2012)

cool bud.i hope its ok now?????


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2012)

I edited all your links.  You need to remove the "" that is at the front and finish of every link and change the tt in the http to XX.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 6, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I edited all your links. You need to remove the "" that is at the front and finish o...at post???  What happened?
> Thanks:icon_smile:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 6, 2012)

I find that if you go to the page you want, edit the link there to XX, then copy and paste it here works best, for me at least. for some reason if i copy it here and then edit it it stays live sometimes.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 6, 2012)

for real, if you just click "go advanced" when you are replying to post, and then UNCHECK the "automatically parse links in text" box that is below the submit button ALL your problems will be solved, you can just straight copy and paste whatever you want and there will be no live links!!!

example:

http://www.thishouldbealivelink.com
http://www.thesearentlivelinksbecauseIuncheckedtheBOX.com
much easier!

sMACk


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 6, 2012)

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> for real, if you just click "go advanced" when you are replying to post, and then UNCHECK the "automatically parse links in text" box that is below the submit button ALL your problems will be solved, you can just straight copy and paste whatever you want and there will be no live links!!!
> 
> example:
> 
> ...


 
Very clear and concise. Thank you many times Mac!!:goodposting:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 6, 2012)

soOOooOo, the next step, is that since you "quoted" me, the links are in your response.  SO, you still need to uncheck that box everytime you post if there are any links in your post!  See how you have live links in my quote and htey aren't live in the original post?

Also, I don't think anyone explained what a live link is.  Its a link that is like a nomarl hyperlink on any website, you click it and it takes you somewhere.  That is a LIVE link.  You cannot post those here unless they lead to somewhere else on marijuanapassion.com i.e., internal.  Otherwise you need to print the link as just text so people can copy and paste it into their browsers.  Read the site rules for more info...
GL
haha Mac... I kinda like it

sMACk


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JNFr_j6kdI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WeDtQ7sXHU

http://marylandsmartmeterawareness.org/recources/emf-safety-networks-compilation-of-smart-meter-fires-and-explosions/

http://www.earthcalm.com/smart-meter-radiation-risks/

http://www.w4ar.com/Smart-Meters.html

http://taxdollars.ocregister.com/2012/07/18/report-smart-meters-are-bad-for-your-health/159059/

http://marylandsmartmeterawareness.org/recources/emf-safety-networks-compilation-of-smart-meter-fires-and-explosions/

http://nosmartmeters.org/

http://www.thenewamerican.com/tech/energy/item/12344-privacy-and-health-concerns-on-%E2%80%9Csmart-meters%E2%80%9D-growing-globally

http://stopsmartmeters.org/why-stop-smart-meters/

http://www.smartmeterdangers.org/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLeCTaSG2-U

http://www.heraldonline.com/2012/10/02/4307158/massachusetts-residents-oppose.html


Can anyone please let me know if these are working (not live) links??

There's lots of info here.  One point the engineer mentioned was that each (appliance) motor has its own unique signature and that can easily identify what type of appliance is running and when.  The value $$ of the information that the smart meters can produce is almost limitless (selling your energy habits to other companies).  The last thing the energy company wants you to know right now is what these machines are capable of.  There are so many people against these evil little devices (lawsuits).  Many people believe they rushed these into use without doing appropriate testing.

These are just my thoughts and many others.  Don't mean to scare or offend anyone.  Just want everyone to be aware.

Last comment, PLEASE, watch "KOCH BROTHERS EXPOSED".  This is a 90 min documentary, played almost daily on Link TV or Current channel.  This is a new film and more than very interesting.

Thanks and sticky clipping


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 6, 2012)

you nailed it!  good job!  no live links!  you should be able to tell yourself, you can't click on any of the links.. you have to copy and paste them to get to the address...


sMACk


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 6, 2012)

THANKS so much Mac.you are a BIG HELP!!
  goodnight


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JNFr_j6kdI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WeDtQ7sXHU
> 
> ...



These are the same links as in post #50.  I am confused as to why you reposted?


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 7, 2012)

I believe he's trying to figure out how to break links and wanted to make sure he was doing it right.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 7, 2012)

Smart meters sure turn folks into fools......

The "Smart Meter" is not going to be anyones demise. We have had them for years now, and not one person I know has had thier electrical usage brought up in court, unless they stole power.

If your really scared, don't grow.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 7, 2012)

hahaha, thats how they get so smart, they suck it out of the surrounding people


----------



## gourmet (Oct 7, 2012)

Like kids suck the energy out of us to fuel their activity levels, smack addict?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 7, 2012)

yes!  I don't have kids, but my 3 nephews(ages 2, 4 and 6) "explained" the concept to me..ha and my gf is a 4th grade teacher... 

sMACk


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 7, 2012)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Smart meters sure turn folks into fools......
> 
> The "Smart Meter" is not going to be anyones demise. We have had them for years now, and not one person I know has had thier electrical usage brought up in court, unless they stole power.
> 
> If your really scared, don't grow.


 

You guys are hopeless and either are very lazy or just don't read. This reminds me of cigarettes or asbestos.  How many years were they around??  Many of you guys are all for it. There is some crap mixed w/some very informative info in the links I posted.  Most won't give them a look, but come up w/some smart comment like "my space heater is on a timer"...they know it's a space heater by the unique signal this gives out.  If you saw/read these links you would have learned this...or the one, "I've had one for 5 years (S.M.) and i'm ok"..this argument is like saying a guy shot at my head 5 times and I never got a scratch! so therefore guns and bullets can't hurt me or anyone!! Oh, and this one, "no one i know has "THIER" (poor spelling nor-cal, get a spell check or look uneducated, like you sound...sorry), "not one person I know has had their elect. usage brought up in court, unless they stole power"..this translates to, if hal does not know someone that something has happened to, IT COULDN'T HAVE HAPPENED OR NOT GOING TO HAPPEN TO.  Kidding right, anyway have met some very nice people here and some VERY close minded ones too. Maybe next year I'll peek back. THANKS TO ALL


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is an article about it that isn't dripping with bias and ignorant contempt for any vestige of government...

http://spectrum.ieee.org/energy/the-smarter-grid/privacy-on-the-smart-grid

sMACk


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 7, 2012)

Just because someone has an opinion different from your own does not mean they are 'close minded'.  When the power companies really decide to roll out smart meters they will be mandatory and choice is simply not an issue.  

I personally think that smart meters are evil and don't want one.  But I also do not think that they are a privacy or tracking concern, instead just one of a thousand new ways technology can intrude on consumer choice under the guise of cost savings.







			
				Newbietoo said:
			
		

> You guys are hopeless and either are very lazy or just don't read. This reminds me of cigarettes or asbestos.  How many years were they around??  Many of you guys are all for it. There is some crap mixed w/some very informative info in the links I posted.  Most won't give them a look, but come up w/some smart comment like "my space heater is on a timer"...they know it's a space heater by the unique signal this gives out.  If you saw/read these links you would have learned this...or the one, "I've had one for 5 years (S.M.) and i'm ok"..this argument is like saying a guy shot at my head 5 times and I never got a scratch! so therefore guns and bullets can't hurt me or anyone!! Oh, and this one, "no one i know has "THIER" (poor spelling nor-cal, get a spell check or look uneducated, like you sound...sorry), "not one person I know has had their elect. usage brought up in court, unless they stole power"..this translates to, if hal does not know someone that something has happened to, IT COULDN'T HAVE HAPPENED OR NOT GOING TO HAPPEN TO.  Kidding right, anyway have met some very nice people here and some VERY close minded ones too. Maybe next year I'll peek back. THANKS TO ALL


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 8, 2012)

I have no clue why people younger then I now believe I'm getting mad at them when I disagree. Not just online but in real day to day life, is it that we're raising children with a zero conflict environment so when they're confronted with a differing opinion they blow up as if attacked...?:confused2:

it's happening more and more I don't get it. It's called conversation...holy jeebus ppl are sensitive.

We didn't sling insults or any sort of derogatory, derisiveness....just don't get it.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 8, 2012)

:yeahthat:

This discussion is much like the LED one.  
I have personal experience with this- and was shocked at how charter rights were stomped on without a care in the Vancouver area. Anyone that wants to know more can PM me.
I have no experience with the rest of what is being claimed.

I'm looking at getting off the grid for my grow as soon as I can.  Probably a combo of wind/solar with backup generator.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 8, 2012)

LOL Im in this generation well bout mid 20's and I wasnt raised like that, it irritates me to see people my age thinking they know it all.  The school are teaching people to avoid conflict because " the child may become mentally unstable and cause harm to themselves or others".


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 8, 2012)

ahhhh....i seee


----------

